Ask HN: What burning problem are you trying to solve right now? - omfgwhat
======
todipa
How to find a good tax planning software. The predominant one on the market
has a terrible UX.

~~~
slater
I keep thinking there might be a market for an open-source tax prep site
that's as easy to edit as Wikipedia.

But then I remember Wikipedia is overrun with anon-IP never-do-wells :D

